# Selling a used stove or insert:  ebay v. c-list



## Ashful (May 22, 2012)

Any opinions on the best way to sell a used stove or insert?  I like the ebay format of quick and painless, but suspect few are searching or actively watching it for an insert this time of year.  Craigslist has the advantage people who just troll every post, but I'm not fond on inviting a lot of tire kickers into my house.

The item I'm selling is a gas insert, so I can replace it with a proper wood stove.  I want to sell before I remove it from the hearth, so I can demonstrate operation.  With ebay I typically only have to do that with the auction winner.

Thanks!


----------



## bluedogz (May 22, 2012)

I tried desperately to sell my smoke dragon  via CL; got no response at all except, of course, the "US Marine stationed in Iraq who would send a friend with a certified check for triple the price..."- you get the idea.  Wound up giving it away on Freecycle to a young couple with a new baby who wanted rid of an even older dragon.


----------



## mellow (May 22, 2012)

Used gas stoves are a hard sell,  that was my first stove I tried flipping and will never touch another one.  I eventually sold it on ebay and had to ship it,  never got a a single bite on CL.    Most people will buy a gas stove new or refurbished from a dealer,  most are scared to touch one used due to unknown possible gas leaks or troubles.

I rebuilt the one I got but unless you are a dealer people are not trusting,  gas stoves are a whole different thing when compared to wood stoves,  I took a loss on mine when I sold it on ebay just to get some cash back from it.


----------



## begreen (May 22, 2012)

I have had no problem quickly selling a desirable product like a popular or relatively new stove on craigslist, but agree that a gas insert is going to be a harder sale unless this is a top brand like a Valor. Maybe contact your local gas repair person? FWIW, I gave away an old Majestic wood insert that came with the house. It was in good condition, but I was glad just to have someone take it away.

Moved thread to the gas forum for a more targeted response.


----------



## Ashful (May 22, 2012)

begreen said:


> Moved thread to the gas forum for a more targeted response.


 
Yeah, but was posted in the other forum for a very good reason:  no one watches the Gas forum!  Only one reply to any thread since May 15.

Figured the question was universal enough to justify putting in the main forum.

Either way, based on the few replies I received before moving the thread, it looks like ebay is the way to go, unless I can find a local gas company to hawk it for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Ashful (May 23, 2012)

Ended up listing on ebay.  We'll see what happens.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130701279433


----------

